# Problems with cyrus-sasl and LDAP

## Bassbauer

Hi,

ive installed cyrus-sasl and ldap, cyrus and ldap is running and the imapd can authenticate against sasldb (the cyrus user) but i dont get this working to authenticate with ldap.

/etc/saslauthd.conf

ldap_servers: ldap://127.0.0.1:389/

ldap_bind_dn: cn=Manager,dc=example,dc=com

ldap_bind_pw:   secret

ldap_search_base: dc=example,dc=com

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd

SASL_AUTHMECH=pam

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="-a ${SASL_AUTHMECH}"

/etc/imapd.conf

configdirectory:        /var/imap

partition-default:      /var/spool/imap

sievedir:               /var/imap/sieve

tls_ca_path:            /etc/ssl/certs

tls_cert_file:          /etc/ssl/cyrus/server.crt

tls_key_file:           /etc/ssl/cyrus/server.key

lmtpsocket:             /var/imap/socket/lmtp

normalizeuid:           yes

admins:                 cyrus

hashimapspool:          yes

allowanonymouslogin:    no

allowplaintext:         yes

sasl_mech_list:         plain login

quotawarn:              90

sasl_pwcheck_method:    auxprop

timout:                 30

unixhierarchysep:       yes

autocreatequota:        512000

altnamespace:           no

allowplainwithouttls:   yes

poptimeout:             10

drachost:               localhost

var/log/messages says:

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 master[2516]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/imapd

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: executed

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: accepted connection

Nov  9 09:48:43 serv2 imap[2516]: badlogin:localhost [127.0.0.1] plaintext frank SASL(-13): user not found: checkpass failed

iit would be great ive anyone has an idea whats wrong with my system.

Thanks

----------

## mxc

try 

SASL_AUTHMECH= ldap

----------

